# Computer restarting randomly!!!!! [RESOLVED]



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

Ok, let me start by saying thank you in advance to anyone who can give me any sort of help to this problem. 

My computer loves to restart on me randomly but only when I'm playing games. My first thought was the graphics card, so I tested it out with a different one and the same thing happens. So I thought maybe there was a conflict of drivers somewhere, so I formatted the computer and yet the problem remains.

A little history. This problem only started happening when I had purchased a new case and lights for my computer and paid a computer technician to fit them. I also noticed at that time that my on-board sound had died so I had to put in a cheap $30 one in just to have sound. Just so you know, I have been in BIOS and disabled my on-board sound.

Basically I am fed up with the computer crashing and restarting on me at random times. It makes some sort of clicking noise like a sound is repeating itself before the computer restarts. It gives me no error message of any kind before it restarts so I have nothing to go on.

My computer also seems to run very slowly lately. When Windows starts, it seems to take forever. Could this all be related to my RAM? If so, why is it that the restarting has only started happening since I transferred everything to the new case and installed the lights and fans?

I just don't get it and it's frustrating the hell out of me. Could someone please post something to point me in the right direction to fixing this problem?

If you need anymore information about this problem, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Since it started happening after getting a new case and some lights the problem is more than likely either heat related, or power supply related. Could you post Make and Model of your case and power supply? 

If the case you bought has poor air flow you systems could be gettung to hot during gaming and becoming unstable.

If you have a cheap power supply, the extras you added might have pushed your systems power requirements beyond the capabilty of the PSU.


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Thanks for your quick response.

Ok, the case I have is a Thermaltake Soprano. It didn't come with its own power supply so I bought one. The PSU is an EZCool ATX-500 (500W) Socket 775. 

I don't think the pc is getting too hot because I have 4 fans in there but it could possibly be that the air flow is bad and things are still heating up. How can I check this?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Hi!
Have you tried dxdiag? Can you get through the display tests? Are you overclocking the graphics card?

Nicholas


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Your 500W PSU may not be strong enough to cope with the additional lights and sound card. Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.

Where are your case fans and how are they positioned? The front one should be pulling cool air in, the back one blowing warm air out, and any others depends on their position.

Does the clicking sound come from the speakers or inside the case? Open the case and if it sounds like it's coming from the hard drive, run the manufacturer's diagnostic utility to find and fix any errors.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

your PSU lacks the muscle >>>>> read the *power supply sticky *in my signature links >>>>>> yours would be in the *power desktop class*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Post your temps and voltages using SpeedFan in my sig. That will verify an overheating or PSU issue.


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

WOW!!! I love this site. You guys are a great help.

Eneles, I am not overclocking and yes I can get through the dxdiag display tests. Do you want me to post my dxdiag here?

Ok, Koala, I did the power calculator thing and added the 30% like you said and it came to 368W which should be fine im guessing. I've checked the fans and the back one is definately blowing air out and the front one is definately sucking air in. The clicking sound is coming from the case and sounds like it's coming from the back of the case towards the rear fan....i'm not 100% sure where it's coming from. All it sounds like is if i'm doing some sort of action and that action is frozen for about 1 second, then stops and the computer restarts. It's almost like the computer has completely frozen for a split second.

Linderman, I can't seem to find that specific topic in your signature. Sorry!

TheMatt, FanSpeed told me that the computer is running at 36C and my voltages are as follows (I assume they are from the bottom area of the SpeedFan program):

+2.5V: 2.47V | +3.3V: 3.35V
Vcore: 1.49V | +1.5V: 1.52V
+3.3V: 3.35V | +1.8V: 1.74V
+5V: 5.13V 
+12V: 12.06V 

Once again, thanks guys for all you have done so far.

Regards


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Also
Can you tell us what anti virus/malware programs you have installed?
Did you in fact open the case to inspect for dust build up, and determine that the clicking wasnt coming from your hard drive?


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

My anti-virus is Avast!, anti-spyware is Ad-Aware Personal, and my firewall is just the standard Windows one.

I have cleaned the inside of the computer of all dust. I am not sure where the clicking is coming from. It sounds like it is coming from the rear of the computer somewhere but my hard-drives sit at the front. My setup on my hard-drives are as follows. Could this setup be the cause of problems? 

HDD 1: Windows and similar programs
HDD 2: Games

Do I need to have the games running on the same hard drive as windows is on? Like I said, I think the clicking is only the computer freezing up for a split second while it begins to restart. It does it at complete random times. Some days I can go without a single restart and other times it restarts on me about 4 times a day....but only whilst playing games. It has never done it while I am doing anything else, like Microsoft Word or browsing the net.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Most games need to be installed on the same drive as the operating system.
Unplug the second drive and see if the noise continues.


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Ok, here is an update to things at the moment.

I opened up the side of the computer and let it run while I played games without the side. I did this because of the possibility of poor air flow. It seems to have improved the restarting problem but not fixed it. The computer now restarts a lot LESS but still does it.

I have that SpeedFan program running and every now and then I check it to see the temperature of the computer and it seems to be running at around 42C. 

I have also disconnected two of the fans which I thought may free up some power for the power supply but like I said, it still restarts.

Any more ideas anyone???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

blow a house fan into the system while gaming then report back with your evaluation?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Is it rebooting or shutting down? Try disabling automatic restart on system failure (press F8 right after the POST) and post the entire BSOD message.


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Ok, here is what the system failure message says when it goes to the blue screen.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Technical Information:
STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x0000005C, 0x00000008, 0x00000001, 0xF70E50C4)

P16.SYS - Address F70E50C4 base at F70CD000, Datestamp 42e057d2


I hope any of that means something to you. Like I said, i have formatted the pc several times but this blue screen is referring to a driver_irql at the top of the blue screen. I have NO idea.

Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

that error message points to a driver conflict


have you installed any new hardware or updated any drivers which may be causing this ??

check your hardware device manager for compoents which may have a yellow exclamation mark next to them 


post back with any info that may help


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Boot up in safe mode and see if it restarts. If it doesn't, then that will confirm a driver issue. If that is the case, my first suspect would be the nVidia driver. Install the latest stable nVidia drivers (the 84s) from here.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Linderman - The only new piece of hardware in my computer is the sound card which is a Sound Blaster 5.1 (that's the name of it). The problem did start happening when I put in the sound card and I had to put in the sound card because my on-board sound died. I haven't installed anything else new apart from the lights and coloured fans. There are no yellow exclamation marks next to anything in the computer's device manager.

TheMatt - I booted in safe mode and it didn't restart. I also followed the instructions and installed the latest drivers according to your link and still the restart happened twice within 5 minutes of each other last night.

I have also checked the Sound Blaster website for an updated driver for my sound card and I apparently have the latest and there is no knowledge of the current driver causing the computer to restart randomly.

Thanks for all the advice everyone has given me so far....it's been a huge help in slowly identifying the problem. Hopefully we find the problem soon.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Did you uninstall the old audio drivers before putting the new card in your system and installing those drivers? If not, that might be causing your conflict.


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

I have formatted the pc since installing the new video card and i uninstalled the old video drivers according to the post on the site given to me above.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

well I have an option! its not the fastest way out in the world but it WILL work.


perfrom a Win XP repair install (see my singnature links at bottom / go to procedures) the repair install will remove ALL drivers from the windows system, it wont mess with your data or programs

upon completion of the win xp repair install you will need to install service pack 2 unless your win xp disk has it on it, you will need to redo your windoiws updates, and you will need to reinstall all system drivers which the windows repair doesnt install.

there will be no old drivers left in-tact; you get a fresh start 

before you reinstall your sound card drivers; run the system for an hour or so without the sound card activated, that way you will be able to see if you have any restart problems before you add the sound card drivers, when updating the mother board drivers, DONT install the onboard sound drivers, disable the option for onboard sound in the bios

after the reapir install is done make a win XP restore point, you should make a win xp restore point just driver to install of any driver, then if the system does screwey; you can revert to pre-driver status

http://www.andyrathbone.com/tips/systemrestore.html


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

I think I've figured it out!!!

I started the computer with every fan and uv light running and found that it likes to restart probably once every hour.

So I decided to disconnect some fans and all the uv lights so that the bare minimum was running to keep the computer going. I reckon it only restarted once during the whole day.

So my guess is that I'm putting too much pressure on the PSU???? The blue screen on the crash of the computer says a Driver issue but that doesn't seem to fit in with all the other symptoms. So I think if I try another PSU, then it might work....does that sound reasonable to everyone?

If you agree with me, could you please give me an idea on a PSU that is affordable and capable of handling all the fans and extra's in my pc. 

Thanks for everything guys. You've all been a big help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

Good to hear Greg. It sounds like your PSU is going out the window. It is restarting because the Power_Good signal is being interupted causing the computer to restart.

What brand PSU is it? If it was a cheap PSU you didn't pay much for, that was probably the problem. I would look at this PSU for your system.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

You can actually get the Trio 650w for $2 more. It has free shipping right now and it cost $8 to ship the Trio 550w.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

It is a good deal since the 650 w will handle upgrades or a new system more easily. BTW Matt, I think you meant $20 and not $2. :wink:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

No I meant two dollars. It's on sale for $110 with free shipping. The 550 is $100 with $8.00 shipping. Just about the best deal going right now.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*



mattlock138 said:


> No I meant two dollars. It's on sale for $110 with free shipping. The 550 is $100 with $8.00 shipping. Just about the best deal going right now.


Wow, that is a good deal, I didn't see that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greg_926 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

It seemed that it wasn't my PSU at all.

I bought a new PSU for $110 and is a 600W one. It seems that it still likes to restart. 

I then pulled the computer apart and looked at everything, to find what I installed the latest....Sound Card!!!! So I took it out and moved it to another PCI slot and re-installed the latest drivers for it.

Now no restarts. So I think that's it for this topic.....thanks again guys for all your help. I will definitely be using this site for any other hardware problems I have and also recommending it to others.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarting randomly!!!!!*

happy to hear you have your system problems sorted. Nice job ray: 



enjoy


----------

